# Belle's Postpartum Fitness Journey



## BelleNuit

Deleted


----------



## Bevziibubble

Following!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for your healing <3 

I hope that the yoga class went well :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done on going to the gym two days in a row! :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Deleted


----------



## Bevziibubble

You're doing great :) The Saturday class does sound like it fits in better so hopefully that goes well :) 
I'm glad you're healing :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Deleted


----------



## Bevziibubble

you have made a great start :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

You look great! You're definitely too hard on yourself!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done on your workout! I hope your shoulders feel better soon :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

That must be uncomfortable. I hope that a rest day helps :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry you've had the flu :(
They sound like good goals :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Merry Christmas :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy New Year :) I hope 2020 is a great year for you <3


----------

